# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  NILD (Nightmare Induced Lucid Dream)

## MagastemBR

This is basically a DILD but fuck it. *SOMEONE MIGHT HAVE CREATED THIS BEFORE! BUT I CAME WITH THIS ON MY OWN!*
 This technique consists of forcing a nightmare. "But why a nightmare?" Because in a nightmare it's easier to recognize you're dreaming. In a normal dream everything is okay, you have some surreal stuff and normal stuff. But in a nightmare you usually see monsters, darkness and creepy things and that triggers FEAR. And if that FEAR continues to be triggered in your dreams, you'll be able to recognize it. I'm not the best in explaining stuff sorry.

Before we jump in what you have to do, I need to tell you this. It does work! But it probably won't work the first time, unless the nightmare is strong, if you NILD every night in a week or two you'll be able to make it work! When I was 8 I had played Silent Hill 2, and it scared me A LOT, like really a fucking LOT! Then I had nightmares every night and in a week I was able to get lucid and control myself in it. I just didn't know I could change it. About 2 weeks of having nightmares of SH2 I was able to wake myself up by forcing my eyes to open, and from then on I was able to do that. Last week I read some creepy pastas, watched a horror movie and played Silent Hill 2. And I had a nightmare! I didn't even care about what was going on I just knew I was lucid, I RCed and transformed it into a nice LD. Okay now that I cleared some stuff out lets go!

This method can depend on your personality. Example: You're scared of clowns. 
Watch clown horror movies. 10 Scariest Horror Movie Clowns IMDb: Clown Horror Movies - a list by nagy-attila-122-61455 10 Most Terrifying Clowns in Horror Movies 
Read some clown creepypastas The Closet of Clowns - Creepypasta Wiki - Wikia Birthday Clown - Creepypasta Wiki - Wikia Clown in the Window - Creepypasta Wiki - Wikia 
And other related stuff
It's certainly not the best thing to do because if you have too much fear you probably won't be able to sleep. But if you're desperate to LD try that.
Get my point? Use your own fear as an advantage to lucid dreaming and that's it.

----------


## sparkley

That's how a lot of my LDs work! But for some reason I never tried watching or reading any scary stuff before I sleep but I'll have to try it and see how it goes. 
Good post and if it works on me, it should work on others  ::D:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Why would somebody go to all this effort when they could just use MILD?

----------


## Raswalt

> Why would somebody go to all this effort when they could just use MILD?



maybe for the anxious type who gets scared easily and cant concentrate enough to mild? idk lol

----------


## Mate122

It is nice concept.But,i see some cons and pros to this concept.
pros:
-If it works for you,it is really easy way to get lucid.
-(If you love to watch horrors or play violent games)
now you have excuse to play violent games/watch horrors.
-It is dead simple(compared to WILD and other methods)

(there is more pros,but i can't come up with them)

cons:
-It is time consuming ''project''.
-If you don't like watching horrors or if you don't like
scary/violent movies/games,you will probably have
traumas.Your life will be affected by watching horrors.
-It might not work.
-Starting Lucid Dream within nightmare is tough for beginners
-You cannot induce nightmares everynight

I've had a thought about this method and i've come up with ''solution''.
This is good concept,but just in theory.
I said that this isn't for beginners cuz starting the dream from nightmare is 
difficult(at least for me).
And i would say that i would use this method only if i was desperate and nothing
else works.
-Only beginners would use this concept(why would skilled LD-ers use this concept?It doesn't make sense)

As i said only beginners would use this,but for beginners it's hard to start a dream from a nightmare.

-For it to work you need to modify it somehow.

----------


## Sensei

Mate122
To go along with all of your cons:
It is time consuming
So is a lot of ld practice. It takes the same amount of time as it is the amount of time to change your mindset, and in turn your dreams

If you don't like horrors etc. 
Every way to LD needs to be personalized to the person, obviously if you don't like horrors, then this would not be the technique for you. It is a big time con.  :smiley:  however I don't think that your life will be effected negatively by trying this. Because watching a horror movie isn't " traumatizing, just uncomfortable for those that don't like them. If they could cause psychological damage, they wouldn't be allowed. 

It might not work. 
I guess I don't understand this one, are you saying that you might not have nightmares, or you might have a nightmare and not get lucid. Either way, I think that that is a con for any tech to ld. As for the having nightmares and not becoming lucid. I think anyone that sees the title "nightmare induced" is going to be fine with having nightmares. 

Starting lucid dream within nightmares I'd tough.
I do not think so. I think that most people find it easier to become lucid in nightmares. In fact most people become lucid before learning about LDing because of nightmares, and naturals usually are that way because of nightmares. I think that for most people that know about lding, nightmare = becoming lucid. When I was 7, my mom told me to just wake myself up from my dream, after that, I became lucid in every nightmare and they eventually just died out.

You cannot induce nightmares every night
This is pure commentary, why not? It is a personal thing. For some people it might be easier to induce a nightmare than to induce a ld. Do you ld every night?  Because if not, then "you can't induce a ld every night" would be a con against lding.  :wink2:  

I shall add my own cons here though, since I have tried this technique in the past. 
I like horror movie and stories and things and actually can get freaked out still if I really concentrate on it and find a psychological enough one, but I can't induce a nightmare because the fear isn't quite high enough. I think that this is due to lucid nightmares, because I don't think anything can top the amount of fear found in one of those. (Not a nightmare that you realize that you are dreaming in, but a lucid dream that turns into a nightmare and traps you in some way).

Nightmares are usually brought on by stress, not by fear. 

It could turn into a lucid nightmare. I enjoy them after waking, but that is just because I am crazy, other people think that lucid nightmares are one of the worst experiences of their life. 

 it doesn't seem to work for me. Haha. I tried for like half a year with creepy stories, movies, podcasts, and all. :/

----------


## Jellyd0nut

Like MagastemBR, I also happened to think of this idea on my own. Every single time I've had nightmares over the past six months, they've become lucids (unstable or otherwise), so I figure it's a fairly reliable way to induce a lucid for me. The problem is inducing the nightmare. 

Thankfully, I seem to have a genetic disposition from my father to get nightmares whenever my feet get cold during the night (most of the nightmares I have are result of this). Therefore, I will be trying to make my feet cold for the next week or so and see how it goes, and I'll jump back on if there's any progress.

----------


## Jellyd0nut

... and no luck, really. Either I end up not being able to fall asleep, or I end up covering my feet inadvertently. There's probably a better way to do this.

----------

